# Radiobutton Eigenschaften ändern (in Radiogroup)



## Henry85 (8. Sep 2012)

Wie kann ich Eigenschaften eines Radiobuttons, der sich in einer Radiogroup befindet, ändern? Damit meine ich nicht, welcher Radiobutton von anfang an aktiviert werden soll, sondern ich möchte zur Laufzeit z.B. den Text ändern!


----------



## Fab1 (8. Sep 2012)

Sollte mit setText() doch funktionieren oder? Anschließend musst du halt noch deine GUI neu zeichnen. 

Evtl. ist es bei der ME aber auch anders.


----------



## Henry85 (8. Sep 2012)

Ich habe es mit Folgendem probiert, was nicht funktioniert hat:


```
RadioButton radio0 = (RadioButton) findViewById(R.id.radio0);
radio0.setText("BLAAA");
```

Scheinbar kann man nicht einfach so auf den Radiobutton in einer Radiogroup zugreifen...


----------

